
For Reddit devs : make something about "submitting too fast" - catalinist
I understand that it's suppose to be an anti-flood system, but you have to do something about it because there are users who want to submit a couple of subj. one after another - if "you're submitting too fast. try resubmitting again in a little while." msg. comes why they want to submit they might not come back again to resubmit after the waiting time is over. That's because they've already moved-on from the subject or lost interest in submiting it, or just have a short attention-span. I suggest something like a queue maybe, to at least not lose the subject with the "submit too fast" msg. Is there something done about this in the rewrite I've heard about ?
======
DanielBMarkham
I tried to "hack" reddit a few days ago and got the message, even though I had
only submitted one article!

By hack, I mean that I wanted my article to appear on both "business" and the
root. Well for some reason once you choose "business" you can't get that
checkbox that says "submit also to reddit" to be active. Although it seems to
work with "programming". So I chose programming, checked the box, then re-
selected the business topic. The little checkbox stayed checked, although it
was dimmed. When I hit the submit button, it gives me that "submitting too
fast" message.

Took about an hour to figure out that the "too fast" message must be some kind
of fall-through case. Once I did not "hack" the UI, the submission went
through okay. I still don't know if the UI was broken or working correctly,
but the error message sure could use some improvement. (as well as the UI,
imo)

------
ivankirigin
I wonder how much companies could benefit from a human oracle. The way
HackerNews gives weight to votes is interesting and relevant.

First, a human marks certain users as very legit. There need only be one
marker. Next, the users those marked users mod-up in the normal course of the
site are added to a white-list of users that can submit at any rate.

This wouldn't be hard, would be completely opaque to the users, and would
avoid annoying messages thrown at your most active real users.

There are many, many problems with reddit.

~~~
catalinist
Do you know if reddit has this system where if you have more "karma" you can
subbit articles more often ?

~~~
ivankirigin
I have no idea. That would also make sense.

------
iamwil
I'm going to guess it's also an anti-spam mechanism. One of the easier ways to
detect spam bots is the rate at which they submit. My only other guess is that
it could also be a social mechanism, where it forces users to submit higher
quality articles. If a user lost interest and won't come back and submit, then
it probably wasn't worth submitting.

~~~
catalinist
Not really. There are articles worth submitting but because of user psychology
and behavior it will not be posted. My logic is that the user will think:
"Well, if you didn't want it when I was ready to give it to you, why bother to
return and re-submit it". The software should come in the aid of the user, not
the other way around. Of course, you might also take into consideration
statistical behavior and think: "If a user will not submit it, then other user
will come and do it" but that's really relaying on chance, and not a good plan
to bet on it.

~~~
cstejerean
If the article is really valuable some other user would probably get around to
submitting it sooner or later. on the other hand it would be nice to have a
queue of articles you tried to submit and allow you to resubmit from that
queue. some mechanisms would need to be put in place however to limit spammers
(such as putting a limit on the size of the queue). but then someone else
would come along complaining how the queue is not big enough....

